

Ask HN: What software do you use to run your RESTful API? - zatkin

Tomcat? Node?
======
growthmaverick
How about Restler developed by Arul Kumaran. One of the finest piece of
software available for RESTful API.
[https://www.luracast.com/products/restler](https://www.luracast.com/products/restler)

You can learn more about the Author of Restler here,
[http://www.cloudways.com/blog/arul-kumaran-restler-
interview...](http://www.cloudways.com/blog/arul-kumaran-restler-interview/)

And you can test how it works here, [http://www.cloudways.com/en/restler-
hosting.php](http://www.cloudways.com/en/restler-hosting.php)

------
jtwebman
At PK4 Media we use Node.js with Express and BookshelfJS.

